# Inevitability



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Persistence is the mother of all virtues.

The Disciplines of an Happy Life should be learned by everyone.

You must look at what your doing everyday, every week and see where it leads to, you must do a plan, you must think, do some goals, some more thinking, some more reading, some more enjoyment of life, more sun in the face, more care in the heart, more soul in the act.

You must ask yourself: "With all the things I'm doing today, where will it lead me?"

There is an interesting word I've been fascinated lately... Its called: "Inevitability."

You must become a student of inevitability... if you do the same things you're doing today, in the long run where will you be? What dynamics are present?

If I wake up everyday and I do 15 minutes of gym every day, where will it lead me? If I keep adding to that when I go across the next level, where will it lead me? If I take vitamins in the morning where will it lead me? If I'm social and I'm walking, and talking, and going to the beach to take some sun where will it lead me?

If you do the right things, It is Inevitable you will get better.

Here's my pratical advice, MAKE A LIST OF DAILY/WEEKLY DISCIPLINES.

Make a list, put everything up your are doing that will lead to the inevitability of health and vitality.

Write it all on paper and post it on your fridge, even if you know it already, just post it. If its just something you are just thinking about, it should not be there yet, keep arguing with yourself until you are ready to do it, thats another list. This is the Disciplines List, the inevitability list, you can post that as the title, "THE INEVITABILITY LIST".

That is your plan, 20% of your actions make for 80% of your results, thats what they say, and yeah, I know its true.

Do the plan, look at the plan, feel the plan, improve on it, keep thinking of new concepts and ways to see it better, change it from time to time if you found something better, but keep doing it, keep doing it every day.

All you need is an idea.
_________________


----------



## desperado (May 12, 2006)

"Energy flows where attention goes"

you can go as far as to say that in every thought you think you take a decision (off course most often unconsicously) of where to put your energy.

in every thought you are thinking you can ask yourself, where do i put my energy, where does it lead me, to the better or to the worse.
in case it is for the worse you have to have the *discipline* to change thinking to the positive in this very moment. 
do this again and again, every time you find yourself concentrating on the problem instead of on the solution. with time passing by, positive momentum will build up and this will bring about positive results. it will completly change your thinking patterns.
this is a law: *"Energy flows where attention goes"*

i know how hard it is in a very depressive situation to do this. and this advice may even sound cynical to to anyone who suffers from real depression, dp, etc. But it?s the way to go!

I believe off course too that in most cases of dp the underlying issues are big unresolved psychological conlicts from the past that have to be dealt with not just with positive thinking.
but if you have developed a more positive attitude you have more power to deal with these problems and to find the right healing methods.

and regarding the healing methods i think that there are plenty of good ones out there that tackle the real source of the dp&anxiety!!
your job is to find the right methods for you, learning about them and asking yourself how they could contribute to the solution of your problem. this always gets you some answers. 
with time you can learn to become the best doctor for yourself!
get busy reading books and gather information!!

i myself believe that holistic methods that involve the body like peter levines stuff and methods that involve the meridian system of the body(yin shin jyutsu, eft), EMDR, Kinesiology ... things like this bring about good results.

But getting the discipline and determination, the will to change your situation for the better is crucial! 
Make it a habit to always dwell on possible solutions. And don?t be discouraged by the setbacks.

and always ask for answers, search for answers and your will get answers
?Ask and you shall receive. Seek and you shall find. Knock and the door shall be opened unto you.?

I truely believe the vast majority can completely recover from this illness!!
All the best to all of you!


----------

